# panasonic th-32lr11uk tuner issues



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

does anyone know where i can find any relevant info on how to setup the tuner in these sets? it uses the imp1500 tuner, i have around 7 of these sets and the manual i found online doesn't really explain it very well, I'm pretty sure i have all the input stuff setup right but when i turn the TV on i just get no signal, I'm trying to get these TV's to work with my Comcast cable boxes

model # th-32lr11uk
tuner model # imp1500
brand: Panasonic

I have a basic remote control and the more advanced id programmable remote, so no worries there, any help would be appreciated


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you talked to Comcast at all?


----------



## joeman540 (Jan 23, 2013)

the issues not with Comcast, I still can not get these sets to work correctly, i have not even been able to get the RCA hookups to work.. there doesn't appear to be any relevant info on the web as to how to setup the serial tuner board, so i think I'm going to give up and get rid of these sets, there just not worth the headache, but that being said if any one does have any relevant info for me about these tuners i would appreciate it, i can get the TV to switch into the input for the tuner but i cant get a signal, or get the RCA connection to work, it's been very frustrating, would be nice to get my ps2 to at least work on one of these


----------

